# Tahiti Village



## Treecee (Aug 22, 2009)

Has anyone heard any updates on the situation at Tahiti Village. we are travelling down from Canada on September 22 for a week , i have been assured that everything is fine, but I sure dont feel that way. I have sunk so much money into this place that there is no use whining over it, and I may as well try to enjoy it while I can, but any updates you have heard would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## GregT (Aug 22, 2009)

We stayed there last month and it was a non-event -- they told us that it was business as usual, and it just impacted new sales.

I'm a little skeptical, in that I would think MF's have to go up without the big developer subsidy, but it's still a nice property.

Good luck, you'll enjoy it!

Greg


----------



## fillde (Aug 22, 2009)

What is the "situation".


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 23, 2009)

fillde said:


> What is the "situation".



They filed bankruptcy.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 23, 2009)

The Developer filed for bankruptcy. The resort/HOA did not.


----------



## jmama (Sep 8, 2009)

My sisters and I stayed at Tahiti Village the first week of August.  We thought everything was fine.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Oct 1, 2009)

I just checked in today into a 2 bedroom and I'm actually quite impressed.  It's  a really nice suite and a nice property.  I own 3 Marriott weeks and have stayed in lots of Marriott ts's and this suite ranks right up there with them.  My view stinks, but I traded into it using using a cheap non 5 star Orlando ts that I also own so I didn't expect much of a view.  It was actually quite an easy trade that I made 6-7 months ago and I see it show up all the time on II using my junk no-name Orlando week.  There's actually no indication of the bankruptcy except that your not bugged about a sales presentation.  

My only real complaint is that there is no wireless Internet service (neither pay nor free) which is really kind of ridiculous.  Other than that it's certainly exceeded my expectations.


----------



## SunSand (Oct 1, 2009)

We stayed at Tahiti Village last week in a 2-bdrm.  Our unit was one of the nicer ones we've seen at a timeshare...And we've stayed at plenty of timeshares.  I've posted a short review on the Tug review page.  I don't know what the future holds, but right now, Tahiti Village is a very nice place.

JT


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 1, 2009)

What I used to do in the days before everyone had free WiFi was to go to the library.  There is a public library, the Enterprise Branch roughly across the street from Worldmark on Las Vegas Blvd.  You can use their computers free for an hour a day.  I don't know if you can use yours there, but I wouldn't be surprised if you can.  They used to charge for printing.

Fern


----------



## Kola (Oct 4, 2009)

A selection of Tahiti Village weeks is available as II Getaways right up to March 2010. Is it risky to buy II Getaway at this resort five months in advance as Getaways are nonrefundable ?  If the developer went into receivership, who will continue to keep the resort operational ?  Are creditors running the business now? Or is there an independent HOA running the resort ? Any advice along these line would be helpful.
K.


----------

